# apache22 problem



## vamos (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello, I have today a little problem, I've begin to install apache but my network have been crash, and than I retry to install apache22 but I've this nice error:

```
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... configure: error: in `/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.23':
configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.
See `config.log' for more details
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to apache@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.23/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info
-Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```
If someone know how to fix it, thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2012)

Remove the partial work directory.


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
# make clean
# make install clean
```


----------



## vamos (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello, I have already tryed this but the problem continu , thanks for help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2012)

This doesn't look good:

```
configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
```

What's in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## vamos (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello SirDice, 
I've this on my make.conf


> # added by use.perl 2011-03-04 18:17:18
> PERL_VERSION=5.12.3


Thanks.


----------

